
Show HN: Conquer the learning curve of web development - owenfar
http://owenfar.com/professional-web-developer/
======
brudgers
My suggestion is to consider a more detailed author description because one of
the reasons people buy books is based on expertise and the current author
profile does not convey much.

That doesn't mean that the tone of the book can't be informal or enthusiastic
or peer to peer. Consider the author profile and the book content to be
separate content written for two different purposes and by 'different'
authors.

Good luck.

